# Pier gear



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

My sister has a place on the water in Fairhope with a nice pier. She wants my help in getting geared up to do some fishing. 
Any suggestions as to rod real combos and other basic starter stuff for them would be great. I not sure if I can teach them to throw a cast net or not since I pretty much suck at it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

If they are new to fishing you will probably want to go with spinning gear. Throwing a bait caster takes some time and patience to learn. You won't need anything big because the largest thing you'll catch is a redfish. Best recommendation is not to go cheap but don't break the bank and to get a combo so you don't have to worry about matching rod to reel size. I've found the bass pro brand to be quality tackle that'll last but will save you a few bucks. You can go cheaper but 20 extra dollars buys a lot in a combo. They also know what they are doing from my experience and can recommend the best fit. I'm sure others can tell you more as far as brand recommendations. 

As far as cast netting, go to YouTube and practice in the grass. You'll find a tactic that works for you.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

The first thing I would do is install a light at the end of the dock if it has not already been done. As for rods and reels, anything from the 6 1/2 to 7 ft rod range and 2500 to 4000 reel range. 8 to 10lb test will probably do just fine. If throwing a net is a problem get a pin fish trap and bait it up.


----------

